# Yard Modification. Could Use Some Advise



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

I'm in the process of building my layout (so far just the cork is down) and I'm rethinking the yard layout. Currently for a switcher loco to move things around in the yard it would need to keep pulling on and off the main line. Wish I'd thought sooner that wasn't a good design. I've come up with 2 alternatives that I can implement with minimal remove of the already installed cork. I've attached pics of the original layout and the 2 alternatives. I'm looking for opinions on the 2 modified yards to help me make my decision.

Mod 1 comes off the main through a double slip and the yellow area would be to store the switcher loco and be used to transfer cars to the assembling lines (top 2 grey spurs)

Mod 2 uses a siding approach to enter the yard. The yellow area would be used to store the switcher loco when not in use. This method give me a little more maneuvering room but I lose the larges assembling line

Mark


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I like the mod 2 because it gives you a 'run around' which can
be useful.

However, what would you think of creating a new 'build' 
track that follows the
same angle as your yard lead track from the run around. In
other words it would be an additional track along the right side
of the yard...and a long one at that.

Don

Don


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Hi Don,

I've attached a pic with the entire layout and a new pic with what I think you are saying to add. I'm not sure there is enough room without moving another line. It looks ok on the program but I'm pretty sure it's too tight as it only leaves 1.7 inches (on center to center) from the tracks on either side. It would be a nice addition if I could manage it though.

Mark


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Once you get all done and have uploaded the graphics, click on the paperclip icon in the full reply window toolbar, and you can insert the graphics directly into the message.

See above, I did it for those posts.


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Once you get all done and have uploaded the graphics, click on the paperclip icon in the full reply window toolbar, and you can insert the graphics directly into the message.
> 
> See above, I did it for those posts.


Thanks for the tip. I was wondering how to get them to show in the message.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mark 

You are right...adding that build track would be putting quite a squeeze on.

Glad to see the whole layout. It is impressive. Wow. I sure like all
of the possibilities. With those nice long mains you sure will want some
nice long trains.

Don


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Don. I'm not sure what industries I'm going to put where yet. I guess I'll worry about that after I get the track down.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here may be an idea for one of your 'industries'.

There is a huge building here that was orginally built to be a lease space
warehouse with track side loading dock. It had multiple large sliding doors.

Various companies who needed to send or receive freight via rail car used
it. I plan to build one since it affords lots of switching movements.
I thought to have a Hardware chain, Appliance chain, perhaps a drug
chain or paper supply. There could be any number of other tenants.

Don


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

That sounds like a good idea. Now that you have me thinking about it, I think I'll put a paper mill in the large area on the right. on side can be receiving and the other shipping. Then I'll need some logging to feed the mill. Might as well put in a lumber yard somewhere too. Before I know it I won't have enough space


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry to be slightly off topic but which computer program did you use to draw your layout?

Walman


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Walman said:


> Sorry to be slightly off topic but which computer program did you use to draw your layout?
> 
> Walman


SCARM. Excellent software and best of all free


----------

